
Show HN: Sync your transactions to Google Sheets - geekforbrains
https://www.cheddarbudget.com/
======
geekforbrains
Hey fellow hackers. I made a tool (called Cheddar) that connects your bank
accounts to Google Sheets and imports transactions automatically. It was
originally a shitty little Python script that I was using personally but
decided to make it a "thing". I've had friends and family signup and use it
but now I'm looking for feedback from a more honest user base ;)

I'd love to know if you're into spreadsheet budgeting and what you'd expect
from such a tool as I try to grow it into a full-blown product! I'm all ears!

